# "RAID Services US English" error message



## paswmo (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi all!

I have been getting an errror message shortly after XP SP2 (plus all other updates) starts up and the desktop is up and running. The error message is as follows:

"RAID Service US English Resources has encountered a problem and needs to close. We apologize....."

Now, a bit of information about my system:
MB - Gigabyte GA-KANSC-939
Memory: 1 G DDR 400 (I think))2 500 MB sticks)
HD - 2 SATA 120GB Seagate HD's
RAID 1 configuration (RAID drives recognized as Drive I, not C)
RAID driver - NVRAID Service.exe

There is other stuff, obviously, but I don't think it's pertinent right now. If it is, let me know and I'll provide the data.

Oh yeah. I have the latest Hijack This log if that would be helpful. 

The problem started when our password got changed. My wife couldn't figure out what it got changed to, so she rebooted into safe mode. That didn't work either. For whatever reason, the computer stopped rebooting into Windows. So, she tried to rebuild XP. That screwed up the RAID configuration. 

Long story short, we repaired XP (did not reinstall), and eventually re-installed the NVIDIA RAID drives. Windows started booting normally, although slower than before. It was after we got the system to boot into Windows and the desktop came up and we could see the installed programs again that this error message I listed above started appearing. 

One other interesting thing that happened is that the RAID drive is now recognized as the C drive, not the I drive as it was before. 

So, what do I have to do to get rid of this error message. I've been all over the internet looking on forums and haven't found anything that really helps. 

PLEASE don't tell me I have to wipe the disks and completely reinstall XP. :sigh: I think I'll just give up computers if it goes to that!

Sorry for the length of the first post. Just trying to get as much info as possible out there. Any help in solving this first of 2 or 3 issues would really be appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## balena56 (Mar 11, 2007)

*same problem*

I seen same error message on the computer of my friend and I try to help him fix it. The difference is that he does not use raid drives, he has one sata and one ide. Sometime at boot when computer auto-detect hard-drives, sata is not detected until a restart.
The error message: "Raid Service U.S. English Resources has encountered a problem and needs to close." appeared after such an sata detection event and after the previous day he "optimized" some services in control panel by stopping them. I'll try to figure out what services were stopped because I have the feeling this is the problem in his situation. I think this service which generate this error depends on a service which was stopped by him.
If somebody know more regarding possible causes, please help.


----------



## balena56 (Mar 11, 2007)

*solved in my case by starting com+ and dcom*

I started services: 
COM+ System Application 
DCOM Server Process Launcher
and error message "Raid Service U.S. English Resources has encountered a problem and needs to close." seem to not appear anymore at startup


----------



## paswmo (Mar 3, 2007)

*Started Services?*

OK! I'm not clear what you mean when you say you started "COM+ System Application" and "DCOM Server Process Launcher". I guess this is where my inexperience with computer operating systems shows up.

Can you please provide detailed info on how I run these services? 

In comparing my situation to that of your friends, I'm fairly certain I didn't stop any services (are services the same thing as processes?). At least, not on purpose. But, it's possible something got screwed up when we rebuilt XP and re-installed the RAID drivers?

At any rate, if you can determine what service(s) was (were) stopped on your friends system, I can look and see if it's running, or not, on my system. Then, if you can provide instructions, I can try and start the two services you mentioned.

Thanks for the reply. I was beginning to think that I had done something wrong in my post, and was being ignored by the whole list. Seemed pretty strange that nobody had said anything.

I look forward to hearing back from you.

Thanks again.


----------

